# Клыпута Никита Геннадьевич (Мед. Центр "Ласточка", г. Новосибирск)



## FlyLady (14 Июл 2017)

Почти целиком скопирую сюда свой отзыв с нашего местного ресурса, в том числе еще и потому что периодически здесь получаю вопросы о моем опыте лечения в Новосибирске.
Считаю, что Клыпута Никита Геннадьевич несомненно заслуживает быть рекомендованным.

Я плохо знакома со всем перечнем услуг мед. Центр «Ласточка», знаю только то, что там также принимают детские узкие специалисты, но на сегодня для меня этот центр - лучший вариант решения проблем с опорно-двигательным аппаратом. До «Ласточки» я была у разных специалистов, в разных клиниках Новосибирска и других городов, но по ряду причин остановилась на «Ласточке».
Здесь можно получить практически весь комплекс необходимых процедур для мышц и позвоночника: мануальная терапия; блокады (уколы); ЛФК (врач покажет как и что делать, упражнения можно записать на видео); массаж; физио и др. И даже своего рода психологическая поддержка в виде позитивно настроенного врача и дружелюбных администраторов. 
Когда лечилась я, получать процедуры можно было в вечернее время или совсем раннее утро (до работы), что очень удобно для работающего человека и чего мне не довелось встретить в других местах.
Если есть такая необходимость, тут можно получить направления на УВТ, на снимки (МРТ, КТ, рентген) в другие мед. Учреждения, получить рекомендации по приему мед. Препаратов, использованию ортопедических изделий (корсетов, подушек) и т. д.
Особенно в сложных случаях довольно ценно - когда всё (или почти все) можно сделать у одного человека или в одном месте; когда тобой занимается и/или контролирует твое лечение один специалист, который всегда принимает во внимание любую обратную связь от пациента о проводимом лечении. Здесь нет ощущения поточности или конвейера, есть ощущение, что занимаются тобой индивидуально, и это так и есть.

Считаю, что всё это стало возможным только благодаря гл. Врачу (Клытупа Никита Геннадьевич) - хорошему специалисту и доброму, позитивному человеку, у которого я и лечилась.

Никакого «уникального метода», доступного только избранным и претендующего на эксклюзивность, или монотерапии. Врач использует так называемый комплексный традиционный подход к проблеме, исходя из текущего состояния пациента. Который помогает!
Я лечилась в «Ласточке» после двух операций на позвоночнике с установкой фиксирующих систем. Моя схема лечения (реабилитации) в клинике была примерно такой: мануальная терапия, массаж, блокады по мере необходимости, упражнения, показанные врачом для самостоятельного выполнения дома, УВТ в другой клинике, но по рекомендации Никиты Геннадьевича. 
Врач всегда очень подробно рассказывал и показывал, что мы делам, зачем и почему. Мне - ленивому пациенту - порой казалось это чуть излишним, но знаю, что многим людям важно знать все подробности, чтобы довериться врачу.
Врач, как истинный джентльмен, и просто добрый человек никогда не ставил мне в вину мои упаднические настроения и слезы, тем самым усугубляя ситуацию, как это порой бывает, напротив всячески отговаривал от антидипрессантов, седативных и т. п. препаратов. Иногда было не просто трудно, а очень трудно жить с постоянной болью, которою, казалось, ничего не берет, что нервы не выдерживали, и несколько раз было желание бросить все лечение. Как бы врач не старался, у пациента не всегда хватает сил и мотивации на продолжительное лечение, которое чаще необходимо для успешного исхода. Долго болея, сложно рассчитывать на быстрое улучшение, но которого все же ооочень хочется и побыстрее. Пару раз я и бросала, потом начинала в другом месте, но снова возвращалась в «Ласточку», к чему Клыпута Н. Г. Относился спокойно, с юмором, что возвращаться было не страшно. 

При этом врач никогда не обещал чудес, полного и/или быстрого исцеления, максимально объективно оценивая и состояние пациента, и свои возможности, и вообще возможности медицины, но если человек готов лечиться, то врач готов прикладывать все свои способности и возможности, в т. Ч. И привлекая специалистов из других клиник, чтобы ему (человеку) помочь.

Лично знакома с несколькими людьми, которые лечились у Никиты Геннадьевича (некоторые узнали о нем от меня, т. е. я ответственно готова давать такие рекомендации), и недовольных среди них не было, но знаю, что в природе такие негативные отзывы существуют. Существуют по разным причинам. 
Я не рекламирую данного врача/мед. Центр как панацею, это просто мой личный успешный (!) опыт, личные впечатления, которые в чем-то могут быть субъективны, но при этом объективно имеется значительное улучшение здоровья и качества жизни после лечения.


----------

